# Question - converting the Lunar models NX-2000 Excelsior to NCC-2000 & Enterprise B?



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

*Question - converting the Lunar models NX-2000 Excelsior to NCC-2000 & Enterprise B?*

Hello, I'm new here, and just wondering if anyone knows of the availability of any acurizing parts to convert the Lunar models Excelsior NX-2000 to the NCC-2000 Excelsior or the Enterprise B? Preferably clear resin parts for lighting. 

The bridge and impulse sections are quite different between the NX-2000 and NCC-2000, and of course the Engineering section is radically different from the NCC-2000 to the 1701-B. 

I'm also interested in decals for the USS Enterprise B in the same scale.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

From what I have seen probably not, but I could alway be wrong.

This link may help ya though (I hope Don doesn't mind the link)
http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=838


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

So happens I do have one of those LM Excellsior kits and *IF* I ever do build it it probably build up and light it the same way with the smaller AMT kits.
It's just bigger and more to work with.

Most likely I would first rebuild that huge, heavy resin middle section from plastic sheet stock...uff da! That's heavy!

DLM


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

DLM,

I still have one with the hyper thin plastic pull of that resin block! I'm sorry for selling you the LM model. It was fine for it's time, but to accurize it gives me willies. 

charonjr


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> From what I have seen probably not, but I could alway be wrong.
> 
> This link may help ya though (I hope Don doesn't mind the link)
> http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=838


Thanks for the link i have purchased many a fine product from Don at DLM. I think this info can be helpful in terms of the lighting I was just hoping on the rare chance that I didn't have to reinvent the wheel, and perhaps someone had already converted a Lunar models excelsior.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

DL Matthys said:


> So happens I do have one of those LM Excellsior kits and *IF* I ever do build it it probably build up and light it the same way with the smaller AMT kits.
> It's just bigger and more to work with.
> 
> Most likely I would first rebuild that huge, heavy resin middle section from plastic sheet stock...uff da! That's heavy!
> ...


That's not a bad idea at all, although I was thinking of using the resin block and reinforcing the saucer internally with cross members. By the way thanks for responding to this Don, I was hoping that you had already done something like this, after seeing your articles on the amt excelsior and other star trek models like the stargazer.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

charonjr said:


> DLM,
> 
> I still have one with the hyper thin plastic pull of that resin block! I'm sorry for selling you the LM model. It was fine for it's time, but to accurize it gives me willies.
> 
> charonjr


Come on, hasn't someone out there tried this...it can't be that far fetched an idea...someone... anyone?


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone know member: b26354. it look like he made a replacement bridge that he posted here last year.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Darth, if I wasn't so wiped out with a cold over the last 24 hours or so, I'd have chimed in sooner...

To the best of my knowledge, no one has ever offered replacement parts for the LM _Excelsior_ or for the Alliance _Excelsior_ (essentially the same kit, all of it vac-formed). I think that the Alliance kit had better warp engine tops than the LM kit; I obtained a pair of LM buildups a year or ago that need a LOT of work to get them back into some sort of decent condition.. the ones I got were broken apart for shipping (I understood that this would be done) but it was rather crudely done. Many of the resin detail parts were broken as well. It was VERY poorly prepared for shipping... but despite my surprise and disappointment in that, what I got was as advertised, just in poorer condition than I expected.

I agree that the monstrous chunk of resin is really too much!! It would be better replaced with either a vacformed or a scratchbuilt replacement.

One of the models will have an old Thomas Models "_Abbe_" Bridge - not canonically correct, but it will do for me and I will have to scratchbuild a replacement lower sensor array to replace the shattered one I ended up with that's missing about 1/3 of it's dome. That really only leaves me with what to do with fixing or replacing the broken resin warp engine tops. Other details, like the impulse deck details will be easy to fix up in comparison!


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

DarthSideous said:


> Does anyone know member: b26354. it look like he made a replacement bridge that he posted here last year.


I was going to make some changes to the CAD model of the bridge but then I did a "test" assembly and started running out of ideas to keep the whole thing from drooping so I haven't made much progress. I was considering rebuilding the whole saucer and had some ideas for reducing weight in the nacelles.

This is what it she looks like today:


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

b26354 said:


> I was going to make some changes to the CAD model of the bridge but then I did a "test" assembly and started running out of ideas to keep the whole thing from drooping so I haven't made much progress. I was considering rebuilding the whole saucer and had some ideas for reducing weight in the nacelles.
> 
> This is what it she looks like today:


Hi b26354, thanks for your input and your picture... Now I understand why there is a lack of willingness to tackle this project. It appears to be a hard one. I'm preping to build this model and I was thinking of cutting either think styrene, plexiglass or balsa wood, and making an internal structure out of that material similar to how they make model wooden ships or large wooden rc planes. 

I was then thinking of cutting plexiglass for the long top deck where nacles attach and so that the deck would not sag in, and then attack the resin nacles. 

In you experience is it the lack of an internal structure that is causing the sag or is it the resin itself that is sagging on the nacles? 

Similar question for the Neck, what are you using for support, and what do you think is causing the sag?

By the way if you do have a replacment bridge that your willing to sell I'd be interested. Please let me know.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

*Thanks*



WarpCore Breach said:


> Darth, if I wasn't so wiped out with a cold over the last 24 hours or so, I'd have chimed in sooner...
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no one has ever offered replacement parts for the LM _Excelsior_ or for the Alliance _Excelsior_ (essentially the same kit, all of it vac-formed). I think that the Alliance kit had better warp engine tops than the LM kit; I obtained a pair of LM buildups a year or ago that need a LOT of work to get them back into some sort of decent condition.. the ones I got were broken apart for shipping (I understood that this would be done) but it was rather crudely done. Many of the resin detail parts were broken as well. It was VERY poorly prepared for shipping... but despite my surprise and disappointment in that, what I got was as advertised, just in poorer condition than I expected.
> 
> ...


Hello, thanks for your reply, its much appreciated. I am in a similar position. collecting over the last 2 years I managed to get my hands on 3 excelsiors. 2 LM excelsiors and 1 collective excelsior. I am now planning to build them as NX-2000, NCC-2000, and 1701-B. I am currious, could the weight of the resin bridge be offset if the neck and suacer we're properly braced internally, or would you still need better bracing if you rebuilt the bridge section with styrene?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You should always provide a strong internal support for larger vacuform models. The skins themselves do not have the structural integrity to be self-supporting, and will sag and collapse without an internal structure.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the words of wizdom Trek Ace.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

The kit I have is fibreglass BTW. I did replace the top deck of the secondary hull with 1/4" acrylic sheet. I think it needs to be bolted to some aluminium tube to keep it straight.

Most of the "droop" comes from the fact that the nacelles are solid resin (hence really heavy) and the primary hull is fiberglass and also really heavy - also the bottom of the saucer is already bent.

To keep the nacelles straight the pylons really need to be reinforced or rebuilt.

I actually rebuilt the neck from sheets of 0.8mm styrene and there are 3 pieces of 5mm threaded rod through the middle to securely attach it to the saucer and secondary hull.

There are some pics here:

http://www.b26354.co.nz/excelsior_web/index.html


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

b26354, thanks for sharing your build. I have been a fan of this ship for sometime and am looking forward to building it. 

I was thinking, and I remember looking at the excelsior from the Thomas models site and it seemed to have an additional neck piece above the ribing that my LM/collective kits and yours are missing. It seemed to correct the angle of the saucer. Perhaps we may need to construct another piece like that below the suacer to correct the problem.

My LM kits have the similar heavy resin nacles, as yours. Perhaps cutting into the resin pylons and inserting a flat piece of brass with two holes drilled in the end then inserting two brass rods into the upper part of the pylons and reconnecting the two pieces and then putting over may help prevent the sagging.

By the way I'm very impressed with the work that you've put in thus far. Let me know what you think. I hope you haven't completely given up on this build.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there anyone out there other than Thomas models who has built this Lunar models excelsior, and gotten around the sag problem?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I remember 4 or 5 years ago, there was a guy, sorry I don't remember his name, on one of the boards who converted a lunar Excelsior to an E-B. 
He used a bridge module from an ertl refit and a DLM blue sensor dish. 
He had a website with progress pics, but after a while the updates stopped. I don't know if he ever finished it.

The guy worked for an f/x house building models.
I tried searching for the site but came up empty.
Any else remember this?


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information John. I may have to try to scratch build the parts I need. 

This will be a bit of a challenge because I'm new to scratch building, but thanks to all of the great modelers who post there work here I have become inspired by their techniques and ideas so it will make it easier. 

However, if anyone else does have any info on this I would be happy to hear it!


----------

